# Nelly meeting the baby for the first time!



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

So this is a picture I took of one of my year old male Nelly meeting his new baby sister Yoshi for the first time. I thought you guys would appreciate this ~>){{{<|:grey tiel:


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Awwwwww!


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

I know right! Priceless.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Awwwwww that's so adorable


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Ok that last one made my heart melt! It's like he saying "I like it can I keep it?"


----------



## HaleyHobbs (Jul 15, 2014)

Nelly snuggles with yoshi and makes kissy noises. Lol and now every time I take her out he wolf whistles to her lol


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is too adorable


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

That is so precious....


----------

